# Big dilemma!



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

I would really appreciate some advice from some of you seasoned ex-pats out there!

Basically I got a parking ticket two days before moving out to Spain. I feel like just ripping it up but being a law abiding citizen, I am worried :-( Can a local authority trace me out here?

I inadvertently parked in a permit only zone in the middle of the day. My head was battered as we had the movers at our house and I'd had to dash away to drop keys off at the solicitors. I hadn't noticed till I got back and saw the £70 fine...which is extortionate for ten minutes when there were lots of spare spaces around.

Any advice please?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't turn it into a big dilemma and just do the right thing and pay the fine!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Outstanding fines can be traced in both directiions. So yes, do the right thing and pay it - put it down as part of removal costs!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you imagine living as a fugitive for the rest of your life?

Wondering if the police (or worse) will be waiting for you every time you return to your home? The constant pressure of having your assets frozen, phones tapped etc.

I couldn't live with it. I'd have to turm myself in.

Look at how it turned out for Ronnie Biggs...

It's not worth it I tell ya...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Imagine feeling the eyes of the undercover agents on you as you cross the airport concourse:spy: , the slight loosening of the bowels as the border agent scans your passport. 

Imagine looking over your shoulder for the rest of your life - the yells of the the armed police ainkiller: as they break down the door of your bedroom at the darkest part of the night when they finally track you down...

Turn yourself in mate.:sad:


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

If you try travel to the US, interpol will have you tagged and Homeland Security will classify you as a potential ISIS threat due to your criminal past. Strip searches....interrogations about your browser search of a holiday in Turkey that one time 10 years ago....your relationship with that Mohammed at primary school you were polite to in the dinner queue once.....Guantanamo awaits.

Or pay the fine......


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

There you are then, nothing to worry about. You admit you parked in a permit only space when there were plenty of free spaces around. Why not take it like a man and pay up, and then we can read more interesting posts.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

You might want to go back to live in the UK at some point - do you really want to face multiple CCJs? and a huge fine when you could have paid 70 quid and got it sorted?


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

angkag said:


> If you try travel to the US, interpol will have you tagged and Homeland Security will classify you as a potential ISIS threat due to your criminal past. Strip searches....interrogations about your browser search of a holiday in Turkey that one time 10 years ago....your relationship with that Mohammed at primary school you were polite to in the dinner queue once.....Guantanamo awaits.
> 
> Or pay the fine......


You forgot to mention the orifice searches


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

I'm sure you will all be SO relieved to hear that I actually did do the right thing and coughed up. I gave my car to my sister the next day and I didn't want to have any hassle for her or me so it seemed like the best way...and was only actually £35 as I paid within 14 days.

All forgotten now in the hurly burly of starting our new life in Spain


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Chicken.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Did your sister threaten to beat you up if you didn't pay the fine?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

infomaniac said:


> I would really appreciate some advice from some of you seasoned ex-pats out there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just pay it and solve your worry issue. In the US they would not extradite you from one state to another for a minor parking fine. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Closing this - all sorted out


----------

